# What are your thoughts on this litter and breeder



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

I came across this ad and was wondering if anyone heard anything about this breeder and what are your thoughts on the litter too?

Litter: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/classifieds/83066.html
Breeder: Lorri Rowlett / Avorow German Shepherds

Thank you.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

PM'ing you.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

If both dogs are such great working dogs from such great lines, with such solid nerves, why have they not been titled yet? I would keep looking for a breeder.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I would contact the breeder and talk to them. Reasonable price for the pups, if titles are important to you then ask why the parents aren't titled.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Very reasonable and within price range for untitled parents. 

Good pedigrees.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree with Sue....


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This is their site:
http://avorow.com/home

They say the male was retired from competition due to injury. To breed a female and later started titling is something not so rare.


----------



## Lorri Rowlett (Aug 4, 2003)

That is my litter on the database. Yes Santo was injured and is now retired, although I could still put a club one on him. If the wall comes out of SchH 1 I will do it anyway. We bring him out to train helpers with now.
Vinsie was bred prior to titles. She is going for her B and show rating this fall but I really want to get her 1 under Dieter Gerlach, who knew her as a puppy in Germany and owns a closley related male, Viet.
I now have my Vinsie / Santo daughter to raise and have ready for when her mother is done trialing. The fact that she had 11 little Vinsie /Santo wonders, well....she has proven that she is breedable and worth the time and money that will be spent getting her titles.
I am simply going to have to prove Santo through his progeny, he really is an amazing dog.
I listed the puppies and priced them low because I do not have the titles to prove what I already know. What I DO have is OFA certification and SV A stamps, non-trial evaluations from SV judges and full health checks. The puppies that do not sell will be raised here and trained to be placed later.
Lorri


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

These lines are excellent for a person desiring a good working dog. Each puppy is an individual, but the genetics on this litter is very very good and if I'm not mistaken the puppies will inherit the genetics and not the titles.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

I agree with cliftonanderson1. I must also say that I did speak with Lorri and she is very nice, helpful, and knowledgeable. I appreciate the time she spent with me. Thank you Lorri.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

OOPS!

Please forgive my manners, but I would also like to thank all of you who contributed to this post, your advice, opinions, and experiences. I greatly appreciate it!


----------

